# DIY zebra wood trim added to nano



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

Very cool idea...makes me think what else could be used......


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

I've been eyeballing everything in the house, lol. 

I'm going to do the same with my 40g eventually.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

very cool! to get rid of the algae lower your lighting time adn dose some excel and all should be cool. 

do you plan to put fish in this? or shrimp? i think shrimp would be perfect in here or maybe some micro rasboras


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

Thank you.  

I've begun to dose Excel. I need to put my lighting on a timer. Right now the algea is barely noticeable, but I don't want it to get worse. 

I was thinking cherry shrimp but haven't decided. I'm enjoying it being just a snail/plant water garden right now and am in no hurry to mess up what so far has been an incredibly low maintenance set-up. 

Cherries sure would be pretty in it though with all the bright green plants and black gravel and exotic wood, wouldn't they?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

seadreamer said:


> I've been eyeballing everything in the house, lol.


LOL I would be too! I LOVE zebra wood! :icon_mrgr I wonder how my hubby would look with some on him... 

What a fantastic and gorgeous little DIY!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

seadreamer said:


> Cherries sure would be pretty in it though with all the bright green plants and black gravel and exotic wood, wouldn't they?


i think so too! get some of the real red ones! the painted fire reds would look cool! :bounce:roud:


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

Thanks, Laural. I also believe your hubby would look wonderful with a veneer of zebra wood.  

I think I'll change the title to this to reflect what I did instead of my original generic title.


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

that looks really great! 

i was going to try to de-rim my 20H but it will probably explode. i think i will try your idea instead! it really looks fantastic


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

I usually don't like the wood look rims on tanks so I thought this would look the same, but this is pretty cool. Nice job.


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

Thanks y'all. I hate that fake oak trim on tanks and this looks nothing like it in real life either. I was actually going to de-rim this but decided I just didn't want to bother but definitely wanted it more contemporary than the black plastic. 

Okay, I also wanted an excuse to use some zebra wood. 

One thing that made this easier was the use of zebra wood with the stripes as the striping disguised the patches. We purchased a foot square piece of the veneer then sliced it with a box cutter into strips that we then glued on. We had to patch it as the tank trim was slightly larger than 12 inches. Due to the striped zebra grain I can hardly see them even knowing where they are. FYI. 

My only concern is how this handles water splashing from water top-ups and changes. It's been oiled but we'll see.


----------



## WaterLogged (Feb 2, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> LOL I would be too! I LOVE zebra wood! :icon_mrgr I wonder how my hubby would look with some on him...


OMG LOL!!!! I just pictured a man with wooden block pecks and biceps veneered in zebra wood! LOL!


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

For some reason this tank makes me think it should be an African Safari themed Iwagumi. 

Print this pic for a background









Then do a bad job of growing dwarf hairgrass every where so its kinda yellow like this.









Maybe use a Manzanita twig and moss for a single tree like that. Zebras not necessary, but you could use zebra danios I guess just for the humor.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A zebrawood tank with zebra danios? I love it!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Loop said:


> Then do a bad job of growing dwarf hairgrass every where


HAHAHAHA best piece of advice EVER! :hihi: I was dying laughing. 

And I agree....something about that wood scream safari!! 

*Seadreamer*, beautiful simple DIY, I love it!


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

Thanks y'all. For the laughs too, lol. That's about what hair grass would look like for me. Maybe greener since it'd be covered in algae.


----------

